#  > Islam >  > Islam en meer >  Islamitische namen.

## Dhalia

Assalamu alaikum warahmatuAllah wabarakatuh,

Er is veel zoek naar..Ze staan in deze link:
Islamitische namen

----------


## At Ayt

bedankt voor de link  :Smilie: 


als moslims hier in nederland hun kind een islamitische naam willen geven dan is dit een leuk boek:

*Islamitisch namenboek: verzameling van meer dan 1000 islamitische namen met hun betekenis* 




In dit boekje wordt ten behoeve van alle Nederlandse moslimse gemeenten een richtlijn geboden voor alle voorkomende islamitische namen. Zij worden in alfabetische volgorde - overigens wel volgens het Arabische alfabet - gepresenteerd. In het Arabisch, in Arabische transcriptie (zoals je die naam ook uitspreekt) en een korte toelichting. Bijv.: 'Ibrahiem, Ibrahim: naam van een vermaard profeet van Allah, die met de titel Challeelullah +(vriend van Allah, zoals verderop pas wordt uitgelegd). Letterlijke betekenis: vader van de mensen'. De namen worden gepresenteerd als 'jongensnamen' en in de inleiding wordt uitgelegd hoe daarvan vrouwelijke namen zijn te vormen.

----------

